# Funny fishing show from the 90s



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

I was talking with a buddy about this over a beer. It was a show I believe in the 90s about 2 guys. They did very little fishing, and were more or less goofing off for the most of the show. I think they only caught one fish. I cannot remember the name of it. I remember watching it as a kid, and want to watch a couple episodes to see if it was just as funny or stupid as I remember when I was 8.

5 internet dollars for whoever can remember the name of this show.


----------



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

Awesome.


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

Red Fisher?
Canadian fishing show where the host (Red Fisher) recited his poems??
Classic parody of the show done by SCTV called the Fishin' Musician.

Canuck


----------

